

Myths About Introverts - thankuz
http://www.carlkingcreative.com/10-myths-about-introverts

======
pmjordan
While there are some interesting nuggets of information here, I think the
author falls into the same trap as the myths he's trying to bust:
overgeneralisation. Still, the book sounds interesting.

~~~
jokermatt999
Exactly what I was thinking. I'm generally an introvert, but I don't mind some
small talk when I'm not doing anything. It lets people know you're still on
good terms with them, and helps dispel that "aloof nerds" stereotype.

But really, I think every article should have a disclaimer that the
findings/claims may not apply to everyone. :)

------
shii

       If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."
    
    
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
thankuz
Oops. Better?

------
DjDarkman
I looked up the characteristics in wikipedia, all applies for me except for
one:

> Behave calmly and with restraint. They walk, eat and talk slowly.

I actually move fast phased and I may even look nervous, I feel that I need to
keep the adrenaline flowing both for physical movement and mental actitivies.

------
daimyoyo
I am VERY introverted and I've actually read the book this post mentions. I
have always had a question about it: Why is it printed in blue? As if
introverts are so delicate reading black ink would somehow scar us?

------
ryduh
I consider myself an introvert and most of the descriptions under each myth
were spot on for me. Shared it with a few people to explain how I think.

